# goose recipes



## Nasty Nate (Jan 30, 2009)

anyone got some good ways to make geese


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here are a couple of grill recipes I do.....Cut all breasts into 1" strips or a big bite size.

#1
Buy some McCormicks Montreal Steak Seasoning. There is a marinade on the side of the bottle....soy sauce, seasoning and olive oil. Marinade for a couple hours or over night and put on grill and cook until Med to Med rare.

#2
Marinade in Soy sauce and garlic salt... Grill to med to med rare.
can also wrap in bacon too.

#3
Wrap bite size pieces in Bacon and a Jalopeno Pepper add favorite seasoning. Grill until med to med rare.

I have also made goose into hot dogs, brats, summer sausage, etc. Also I have canned goose. Do a search on this site and you will find many recipes.

Now I am hunger and need to raid the freezer for supper.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the goose sticks I have had, I think Prime Cuts makes them, not sure about that. Otherwise a good recipe is, throw on grill, feed to dog.


----------



## Nasty Nate (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks guys think ill try number 3


----------

